# Now for something different........What fishing poles do you Use? Hey its a tool



## jughead500 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sorry my poles and camera are in different locations.
Main pole I use is a Falcon with a Mitchell Spin cast.
I have a Sweden Made Abu Garcia with a Swedish made Ambassador Bait cast reel
And dad gave me an Old Square Solid Steel True Temper rod with a pfleuger Model 1963 bait cast reel.Been using it the past few days but need to take it apart and clean it a little better and grease it.

What do you guys have?


----------



## greendohn (Jun 21, 2013)

*My whippin' sticks*

shimano spinning reels, big and small framed. My go-to rigs have rear drags.
berkley rods, for the most part, 7ft, medium action.


----------



## chrisoppie (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a bit of everything. Some midrange quantum, Mitchel, shamanno/Berkley rod reel combos all open spin cast reels. My favorite one lately is my sons Spiderman zebco I landed a 4pound large mouth on trying to show him how to cast with it.


----------



## Speed (Jun 28, 2013)

Whatever Capt. Tom supplies on the charter boat.:hmm3grin2orange:
I can tell you, though, they are BIG, and you can reel in a 40"+ Muskie like it's a wimpy little minnow!


----------



## Icehouse (Jun 29, 2013)

G Loomis IMX rods with Shimano Curado reels. I have way to many of these but you just have to have a different rod and reel for each kind of bait. Most all of these re used for tournament bass fishing. I have Shakespeare ugly stick Tiger rods 7' med heavy with Penn level winds for halibut and bottom fish. Shakespeare 8' med light Tiger down rigger rods for Salomn and Stealhed, these have Garcia 6501 reels. Like many of us I have to much "Stuff" I wonder instead of CAD if a guy would have FAD for to much fishing tackle. Enjoy


----------



## Icehouse (Jun 29, 2013)

Hell I did it again my Internet can sometimes be so slow you forget what you did.


----------



## alderman (Jun 29, 2013)

My favorite Ugly Stik with Abu Garcia 6500 waiting for a Summer steelhead on the Columbia River. 


View attachment 302370


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 29, 2013)

icehouse said:


> Hell I did it again my Internet can sometimes be so slow you forget what you did.



Fixed it for you. You can delete multiple posts yourself, just click on "edit post" and push the "delete" button.

For the original question, I've only got one "good" setup, Abu 6500C3 on a 7' medium heavy St. Croix, it's my pike and muskie rod. Spooled with 30# Fireline with a mono backer.

The rest of my stuff is cheapo spinning combos. I just buy whatever feels decent at Fleet Farm when I'm doing my yearly fishing shopping spree. I've had some decent cheap ones, and a couple that were junk. As long as the drag is smooth and the rod has a nice feel to it, I don't get too hung up on high tech. 

Mostly, I buy cheap cause the attrition rate is high. I leave em at my buddy's cabin down the road, and the kids are hard on stuff. I don't complain. A kid that's fishing is a kid that's not getting in trouble, usually. (I found plenty of ways to do both back in the day though!)


----------

